
TechCrunch has 2M Likes but they only get 300 Likes per Post. Fake Likes? - tomordonez
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/techcrunch-posts-50-times-day-what-you-can-learn-tom-ordonez
======
teaman2000
No, I think it just reflects that Facebook put the average post in front of a
tiny percentage of fans of a page, and of those only a small percentage will
like, comment or share.

If a larger than usual proportion of users interact with the post, Facebook
will start showing it to more people - possibly starting a snowball to full-
fledged virality.

